# Greatest symphonic movements



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

MusicSybarite said:


> Some movements I consider utterly fantastic, especially slow ones:
> 
> *Malcolm Arnold*
> Symphony No. 5 - II, IV
> ...


----------

